# Steak knife - worth buying expensive ?



## evilgawd (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi 

Im in need for new steak knifes and wondering if its worth to pay for "expensive" knife vs cheaper stuff . Obviously I much prefer the look of the fancier one but on the other hand , we are going to cut in porcelain plate and this is going to dull the blade pretty fast . While I can re-sharpen them on my whetstone , im just wondering if its worth the hassle or I should just get something cheap that ill trash when they dont cut anymore . 

I need 6 ( 4 could work ) , budget would be ~200usd max .

At the top of that limit we have 4 pieces like Wusthof classic ikon or Shun Classic 
In the middle we have the Wusthof gourmet 6 pieces 100$ ish or Messermeister Avanta 4 pieces for ~60$ 
Not sure in either way i want to go lower , i replacing knife that were worth ~15$ a piece and served us very well for many years ( sanelli premana) 

Please share your taught if you think its worth investing or not and your suggestions 

Much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## khashy (Jan 3, 2017)

Just don't buy the Jamie Oliver branded shite. Lasted us a month and straight to garbage


----------



## thirstyman (Jan 3, 2017)

I have two different sets a Wustoff 8 knife set that was close to your budget, but without going over. Its all stainless and serrated on one side. They work great and look fine. The others are laguiole (cheaper ones) - also stainless with a serration on one side of the blade. Both work great and dont require any sharpening. The laguiole were more expensive, but not by much. I'd focus more on finding something that matches or works with your current flatware/dishes with serration on one side. Then you wont have to worry about constantly sharpening the knives.


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 3, 2017)

** Cant find how to edit my previous post 

Forgot to mention those 
Victorinox Straight-Edge Pointed-Tip Steak Knife, Set of 6, Rosewood Handles 135$ 

IMHO they seem a better deal then the wusthof gourmet


----------



## Ruso (Jan 3, 2017)

For your budget I would go with Opinel Steak knife set. I like Olive wood, but there are some other options, like ebony...
http://www.opinel-usa.com/collections/opinel-table-knives

But, personally I am quite happy with my serrated Tramontina $2 per knife "set".


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 3, 2017)

Got a kickass deal, 4 pieces Shun Classic for 145$ USD , ordered 2 but its likely a pricing error and Im expecting them to cancel the order


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 3, 2017)

Tojiro 4 piece steak knife set.


----------



## brianh (Jan 3, 2017)

I use the Opinel and sharpen as needed.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2017)

Wooden plates and nice knives for the win...

...that said, I really don't eat much red meat myself. If I did, I always thought that a set of Butch Harner's would make the coolest set.


----------



## rami_m (Jan 3, 2017)

chinacats said:


> Wooden plates and nice knives for the win...
> 
> ...that said, I really don't eat much red meat myself. If I did, I always thought that a set of Butch Harner's would make the coolest set.



They would scare the steak into slices. If they are anything like my parer that is.


----------



## Mingooch (Jan 4, 2017)

I too want a batch from Butch at some point in time. I loved the set I saw from him. Really nice work.


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 7, 2017)

As expected the store cancelled my order for the Shun Classic .... 8 pieces for 400 CAD was a pretty slick deal 

Any opinion on
tojiro dp ( http://www.hocho-knife.com/tojiro-dp-cobalt-alloy-3-layers-steak-knife-120mm/ ) 
vs 
Zhen (https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01BFC604Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 ) 

Thanks


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 7, 2017)

I have the Tojiro 4 piece steak knife set. Purchased for $136. Best steak knives I've owned as they are easily resharpenable.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 7, 2017)

I still think the most useful steak knife design are Laugiole knives. Their flat on the left side and serrated on the right. Have distal taper, utilitarian handles and never need sharpening. Remember that the plate is prob a lot harder than the steel and sawing away...

You can get them cheap or fancy in Damascus nice woods that actually fold

Me want this one

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=32461&cat=1,51222&ap=1


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2017)

get carbon opinel


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 7, 2017)

Dunno for some reason but im not a fan of the handle on laguillole/opinel ... maybe i should handle one again.
Toshiro seems like a safe bet. Any input on zhen ?


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2017)

i hate those too ,i meant these 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019K67MA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 7, 2017)

I have those opiniel too. Don't like them.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 7, 2017)

I like Laguiole steak knives with wooden handles.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 7, 2017)

panda said:


> get carbon opinel



Exactly. Easy sharpening and non-serrated.


----------



## Mrip (Jan 8, 2017)

If I were buying a steak knife for just myself I'd get a laguiole en aubrac and be done with it but the reality is that my steak knives will most often be used by friends who won't be worrying about ruining the edge, and will most likely be a few drinks deep. This points me towards something serrated. Any recommendations for steak knives you wouldn't be afraid to lay out to guests or need to sharpen every few uses?


----------



## nkbitsch (Jan 9, 2017)

I would go for Laguiole knives. I have 8 with horn handle, and it is the best experience in the world eating with them. 

It is not something you use every day, but that Friday or Saturday now and then, where you buy a big dry-aged ribeye.. Oh man.. It just just deserves a clean cut.

@Mrip - If you don't use them for sword fighting, the edge will last a long time.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 9, 2017)

Now that I think about it, I can't remember the last time I used my steak knives. Usually I do just fine with regular cutlery. I think of them more as decorative than actually practical.


----------



## guari (Jan 9, 2017)

I use plastic-handled victorinox serrated steak knives and they cut marvelously. So much so I rarely use the knife cutlery I had before regardless of if we are having steak or anything else. 

I really like them as bag for buck. 

I've used the tramontina and they are also good but much ****** and bulkier.


----------



## DaveInMesa (Jan 9, 2017)

I think you'll find that most cheap steak knives will do the job just as well as the more expensive ones. Most of the extra cost goes toward making the use of them more pleasant, and judging what that is worth is a highly personal decision. 

I, personally, like the look of the Zhen knives you linked to, but I don't know anything about the brand. I don't care as much for the design of the Tojiro knives, but I know they are very good quality, and Hocho Knives is excellent to deal with.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 4, 2017)

Ruso said:


> For your budget I would go with Opinel Steak knife set. I like Olive wood, but there are some other options, like ebony...
> http://www.opinel-usa.com/collections/opinel-table-knives
> 
> But, personally I am quite happy with my serrated Tramontina $2 per knife "set".



+1 on the opinel inox


----------



## Danzo (Mar 4, 2017)

Spend your money on a sousvide and cut your steak with the fork


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 4, 2017)

Danzo said:


> Spend your money on a sousvide and cut your steak with the fork



Wise words.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Mar 5, 2017)

The carbon Opinel parer is what I use as a table knife - but the ones that Ruso linked earlier in the thread have a nicer aesthetic for the table (but are stainless, I think). 

Anyway, the carbon parer sharpens very easily and holds the edge quite well. I also have a stainless Opinel parer that I don't use so much so don't remember what is like to sharpen. But I think that that steel is also quite easy going on the stones.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 5, 2017)

IMO all the talk about steak knives is pointless as long as you're still eating off a ceramic plate. That's also why most steak knives are serrated. Not because it cuts better, but it's the only way to have at least some of the edge last while sawing at ceramics.
Get wood plates (or wood boards if you fancy your sauce dripping onto the table), and then get...well... any kind of straight edge knife you want.

Personally I have the Opinel table knives mentioned earlier. Only downside is that the handles are on the small and anorexic side, so it doesn't have this badass steak knive vibe. On the flipside they're cheap as hell and made of decent steel. 
I wouldn't be a huge fan of using carbon knives at the table; I don't want to bother people with having to baby or clean their knives... I like the luxury of just leaving all the dishes for a while without rust-anxiety.


----------



## torridice (Mar 5, 2017)

Watch the ChefSteps video and buy antique store butter knives and reprofile them. They look awesome.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 5, 2017)

Danzo said:


> Spend your money on a sousvide and cut your steak with the fork



Good answer! I should start by asking, how often do you plan to use them?


----------

